# Expand lockscreen by default



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Is it possible to have the lockscreen expended by default on any current rom? I using the Chronus widget from CM and would like to see all the details without having to swipe down.

Would this be a modification to the framework-res file?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its possible but not been done yet. I believe it'd be done in the android.policy.jar but I have no clue what to change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/c/4914/
Will soon be in AOKP.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

The latest CM nightly just added it. It's excellent.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep they sure did. Was gonna post myself but I lost this thread. Anyways go give it a shot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> The latest CM nightly just added it. It's excellent.


Using AOKP's commit.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> The latest CM nightly just added it. It's excellent.


Is this the 1/7 build? I couldn't find the option on 1/6.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Using AOKP's commit.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


>


Just saying that Marc wrote the framework that is committed to cm.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Just saying that Marc wrote the framework that is committed to cm.


there's no need to be dramatic about this and leave out details. AOKP is clearly given credit for this and Marc is shown as the author. http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/29771/. Just saying


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

razorloves said:


> there's no need to be dramatic about this and leave out details. AOKP is clearly given credit for this and Marc is shown as the author. http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/29771/. Just saying


I didn't mean to be dramatic. I'm not a supporter of the AOKP/CM dev rivalry or anything of that matter...
I have the utmost respect for CM.

Just that AOKP will have it soon too...

Edit:
An as I'm going over in my head WHY exactly I did post that...
I guess it's because I like to see the two groups get along.
Merging each other's code.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

So how does one enable this feature? I can't find it in chronus settings.

Edit: its under lock screen settings...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

